# Starting Unused Engines



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Is there any special procedure for starting an engine that hasn't been started in a while (1 year)? Do I need to drain the old fuel from the fuel lines, change the fuel filter, spray starting fluid in the carb, etc? Or do you just crank it until she fires up?

Thanks for the tips and info.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If those engines were running*

a year ago with no problems? They should fire right up! With that said, if all the filters have not been changed in two or three years I would change them and also make sure the strainers are clean.

I think I remember you had that boat winterized? Make sure you have all the seacocks and lines open before you crank her....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Great, Thanks!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If the motor wasn't fogged prior to storing it you may want to pull the plugs and check them first. I put a new set in every spring. Also after being stored for a year you should change the oil in the lower unit - just normal maintenance. Make sure the oil that you drain doesn't have any water in it. If it looks milky your lower unit probably has a bad seal. As a final touch spray the engine with WD-40, good protection from the salt water. Actually I flip back the cowling a couple times a season and give it a good spray. Look for any corrosion on the prop tips and /or bottom fin. If present you should replace your zincs.

Catman.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ummm if your using a 2 stroke motor shouldnt you drain the gasoline and put fresh gas in it?Im not sure on the oil injected motors but us with mix gas motors arnt supposed to use gas that is more then 3 mos old.I allready had to replace the power head in my 25 horse 1997 mercury due to bad gas.When winterizing i thought they got rid of the old gas??? I have just a little boat so im not real clear on the care of a "real boat".. just my opinion.. but definatly check the filters .


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey guys,*

Oldbay has twin inboards.    All of the above is correct thoe if your running a outboard. One other thing on OB's, you should check your lower unit oil once a month for water. It dosn't take much mono to screw that seal up. A lower unit is big bucks, it's worth the time! By the way, a aftermarket kit is made that monitors the oil in your LU. It's not much money and easy to install .....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks guys, I guess I should have provided more info in my original post. Hats right - I am talking about inboards. They were fogged and winterized. I filled the gas tank and added the appropriate amount of stabil, back in early Dec. 

I dont want to sound like an id10t, but aren't lower units only on outboards and I/O engines?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Not on inboards, only IB-OB & OB's!*

I'm starting to get worried here.  J/K.....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

It's the fish that should be getting worried... Many a tooth ache will soon be dealt to our fine finned friends.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Now don't get too cocky.*

Some of those finned friends have good dentists.  LOL....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I wonder if his mother considered braces when he was a kid. That fish looks like a vampire striper.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OldBay...Sounds like you're ready to rock and roll. Good luck out there and be carefull.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

dropped $ 875 for a lower on mine  all this for a fesh any day  tight lines


----------

